
Denali: Open-Source Themeable Design System - rosaliebee
https://github.com/denali-design/
======
andrewkdinh
Unfortunately, their demo website doesn’t seem to work in Safari in iOS

~~~
amgreg
Agreed, the website loaded but the hamburger doesn’t do anything.

~~~
chasturansky
Hi Amgreg,

Thank you for pointing this out. With further investigation, the hamburger
wasn't even supposed to show up on the landing page. We are currently
resolving the issue.

------
atrilumen
I'm not sure why, but the word "enterprise" seems to trigger a knee-jerk tab-
closing reaction for me.

